# email on ipad and iphone on virgin.net



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have just migrated a couple email accounts from an old pc to a new pc for a friend 
which have worked perfectly with thunderbird

one of the accounts he would like to see on his ipad and iphone 

simples i thought 

so went through all the settings and cant get it to work 

his on pop.virgin.net / smtp.virgin.net - uses ssl and ports 465/995 

as we where setting it up - we had a message about smtp being set to O2 
so we went to all advanced settings and set up
on done 
the account verified 

then we go to mail 
and it starts to work - no mail - just a spinning circle and after a long while - comes up with pop error did not respond 

same on iphone 

tried all the settings - 
tried imap - which it did not like 

tried pop3.virginmedia.com - at that said username or password unknown

searched the web and this seems like a common problem - and everything suggested we tried, but nothing we tried worked 
any ideas please


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't think the iPad could use POP servers for e-mail.


----------

